# First timer udder development.



## Charjjc (Sep 5, 2016)

So, I have an ewe who is pregnant for the first time. I have been reading about signs of getting close to lambing and am hoping to get a little clarification. 
I read of ewes who don't bag up until after or at time of lambing. And I've heard first timers have small udders. Does anyone have pictures for me to use as a comparison? I just don't want to miss a change if it's going to be small, my only experience is with dairy goats, and their udders were huge, lol! My ewe looks months away if I compare to the goats! 
Here is my girl today. I posted another thread earlier to get help determining if she was pregnant, and all the answers I received were really helpful, so I am hoping there is a lot of udder wisdom out there!


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 5, 2016)

This was my first timer katahdin dorper cross 3 days before she lambed. The entire week before she lambed her udder was growing very significantly. After she lambed, it got very large and full of milk. Every sheep is different, but if I were to guess I would say she has 1-2 more months.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 20, 2016)

How is she doing?


----------

